# Dates for Ohio State Fair



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the dates of the Ohio State Fair yet?


----------



## afoulk (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe the 2010 dates start the 19th of JUly and run through the week

Arlene


----------



## Howard Stables (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know who will be judging the Modern Shetlands and ASPR ponies in 2010?

Thank you.


----------



## Karen S (Dec 17, 2009)

I would call Judy Peterson who is the show secretary for the Ohio State Fair. The Fair Board may have already contracted those judges.

Karen


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 17, 2009)

What is the time frame between Ohio State Fair and Congress? Congress starts on Aug 3rd, will these shows be back to back or will there be a break between the two.

I'll see if I can find a phone number or an email for Judy Peterson.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 17, 2009)

Contact Judy Peters at the OSF office: 614-644-4035

Congress starts a week after the OSF, Congress starts on 8/3 and OSF is 7/20-22, some of the shetlands show at the OSF on Weds & Thurs, miniatures show Tues & Weds at OSF also. Which in the past we only were home three days and then had to head for Congress, this year at least there is a bigger break in between shows.

I have Judy's email address if you would like.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 18, 2009)

Yippee!! That will give me time to do both. I'm transporting a couple of minis to Ohio and would have to bring them home before heading to Congress.


----------

